# What else can i take? OFF CYCLE



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

Was on my last course for around 4months at a dose of 750mg ish per week of alpha sus.

im off now sitting at 14 stone 3 with full abbs showing which isnt often i get lol. Im planning on staying off for around 5 months my last jab was around 6-7 weeks ago and done a full pct of hcg, tomoxis, clomid, proviron and even tanners i actually feel just as good as i did on cycle.

I started GHRP6 2 weeks ago. WHAT ELSE CAN I TAKE lol?

what would you reconmend? im planning on using GH may be.

could i get away with somthing at a very low dose like var etc? or any other peptides? without supressing my self again?


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Stack cjc-1295 with the GHRP as the synergy between the two gives you a much higher GH spike, do this at 4 hour intervals. Look into IGF1 or MGF I've just used it in my PCT and feel it has definately helped me. It's a big benefit being leaner at the end of a cycle as you can get the food down you now and not worry about getting fat, this will help you keep your gains much better! Good decision on staying off an appropriate amount of time, use this off period to give your androgen recpetors a break and you will be primed and ready for your next growth spurt...


----------



## johnnyg (Nov 28, 2010)

thats some long cycle bud, especially at that dose, id rest up if i was you, what did you gain on this cycle?


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

16 week cycle wasnt too long lol iv found on test i recover in a matter of 2 months ish. well i dropped to about 13.2 after uni work took its toll etc so i got back on gear ate well and im around a full stone heavier with less bodyfat by quite a bit and this is my weight off gear now... but i have been around 14 stone 7 befor but iv never been this lean and this size so im pretty happy.

I think the cjc i may try but would you say this is any better than me just doing 4iu of gh a day instead?


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

GH and insulin


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

joshnow said:


> insulin.





Ts23 said:


> GH and insulin


THESE^^^^


----------



## Matt090 (Oct 19, 2007)

cheers guys just wanted some other people thoughts


----------



## Nocarbs (Aug 5, 2011)

PScarbs is the best guy to reply to this


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2011)

My plan is to continue the use of peptides and introduce 4 week cycles of slin up untill my next cycle which i then plan on taking the big 3! (GH, SLIN, AAS). Any anabolic substance will surpress your HPTA during PCT so if your coming off, completely come off and let yourself recover fully.

Ausbuilt reccomends DNP and Slin during your off cycle phase which is supposed to keep you very lean whilst actually increasing muscle mass. This is the other option im considering.


----------

